

The multicore crises: Scala vs. Erlang - snorkel
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/06/scala-vs-erlang;jsessionid=8F355412DA99858EE76DB6377D71FB25

======
gaius
Flagged for misleading headline. Why not use the actual title of the article?

~~~
snorkel
Because Erlang sucks.

~~~
gaius
No you suck.

See how much value I added to the discussion there?

------
russell
The multicore crises: Scala vs. Erlang

is the real title. It is a reasonable discussion of the differences between
the two languages. As far as I can tell, no biases one way or the other.

